# Help please with no sugar diet? And diary about how I am getting on.



## helloeveryone

Hi I have heard that if you cut sugar out of your diet you can lose weight easily .
So has any one tried it?

And how many grams of sugar should I be trying to eat?

And is the sugar in fruit good for me? So can I eat as much as I like?

I have 2 stone to lose.....

Does anyone join me on trying to cut out sugar? 
Which is hard right now because all my kiddies are eating chocolate all the time... Lol xxxx


----------



## Spudtastic

Have a look at 'I quit sugar' by Sarah Wilson. She has an initial detox plan which includes no fruit but once you've done the initial total sugar free period you can reintroduce fruit.

I'm currently reading David Gillespie''s Eat Real Food. I haven't got to the chapter about how to quit sugar yet lol. He advocates giving up sugar and adults can have two pieces of fruit a day and children one piece. He also says to avoid polyunsaturated fats found in seed and vegetable oils which is pretty much everything processed eg hummus and crackers because it causes irreversible diseases. He says do these two things and the weight will drop off. Margarine, for example, is incredibly bad.

Two years ago I did something similar but I ate lots of unprocessed real food - lots of veggies, good fats and protein. I was never hungry and lost lots of weight without trying. Once my little one us here I'm starting again so I would be keen for some support. 

Oh yeah I love chocolate.


----------



## helloeveryone

Lovely to hear from you spudstastic,
I will take a look at that book by Sarah Wilson.
And good luck with having your baby soon...

I have been on my sugar nearly free diet for 6 days so far, the first few days I found really hard, but today I haven't found it hard to want chocolate or sweet things, so that's good.
I am weighing my self tomorrow to see how much I have lost on my 1st week.


----------



## Spudtastic

Well done on being sugar free for 6 days. Did you weigh yourself? How did it go? I think with sugar free is to just expect slow weight loss over a longer period of time. 

I didn't buy a piece of beautiful cake at the farmers market yesterday so was very pleased with myself.

I have three stone to lose after baby is born. Hopefully just going to do it by not eating sugar and filling up on real food.


----------



## helloeveryone

So pleased with my weigh in today..
I lost 5 and 3/4 pounds in my 1st week.
So happy....


----------



## Spudtastic

helloeveryone said:


> So pleased with my weigh in today..
> I lost 5 and 3/4 pounds in my 1st week.
> So happy....

That's incredible. Well done. Do you feel better already? Are you finding it easier to stay away from the sugar?

I'm hoping to lose my first stone in one day by having a baby lol.


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi thanks yes I do feel better, my jeans feel a bit looser.
No today I had a little cheeky hot chocolate, but tasted so much better than I remember.
I am back on track now, just needed a little sugar as a treat for doing so well. 
You must be so excited so nearly time to have your baby....
I never felt the need to lose my baby weight for at least a year after having my babies.
Wish I could lose 1 stone in one day lol....


----------



## Spudtastic

After dd the baby weight just fell right off. I didn't put on too much weight with her. I was still overweight though and got it off a year later. This time though I've been pregnant and/or comfort eating for my losses since June 2014 (1 mc and 1 mmc) so I'm mentally ready for a lifestyle change. I'm going to focus on health and hope that weight loss is a happy side effect. Though my parents get here in two weeks and they love cake etc more than I do. My mum and I are a bad influence on each other lol.


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry to hear about your two losses, I normally love cake my children are always making cakes.
But the thought of not eating cake, is fine.
I think the only thing I am missing the most is a crunchy bar.
Wow just noticed to have two days intil you are due, hope you are not late.
I was 12 days late with one of my children, every day hoping the pains would start, but luckerly my others was on time.
Hope your birth goes well.xxx


----------



## Spudtastic

I think I'm going to be late. Baby feels pretty comfy in there. 

I had to have cake and Thai takeaway yesterday but I'm still waiting until after baby to do this. I have mild sickness still and aversions to vegetables. 

They don't sell crunchie bars here in nz but if I was in the UK I'd miss the cookies from Tesco. Yum
I'm from England originally.


----------



## helloeveryone

Does nz said for New Zealand? My children love tesco cookies....
Hope your baby comes on time..
I have really fancied some chocolate today,
hoping it doesn't take to long to not crave sugary things.
Missing my bedtime hot chocolate as well :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Nz is New Zealand. Sorry kiwis (new Zealanders) call it Nz all the time so it's habit.
I had some fudge yesterday. I'm not officially starting until baby us here but I still felt guilty which is a good sign I suppose.

David Gillespie says eating sugar in the first weeks that you are trying to give up causes your cravings to worsen (ha ha easier said than done). I find though (having given up before) I'm happy with one chocolate square to get through the craving if it's bad.

When is your next weigh in? 

How are you doing this week?

Have you heard of the Whole 30? I may try a Whole7. (A week instead of a month lol - baby steps).


----------



## Spudtastic

I have started a journal for my real food efforts if you're interested in checking it out.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...e-join-me-no-diets-just-healthy-lifestyl.html


----------



## helloeveryone

Second week weigh in only a 3/4 pound weigh loss. ( disappointed but just hoping it is one of those week when the weigh comes off in a few more days.
I will not give in, I made my self a rule that if I lose 2 pound or more in the same week, I can have a day off from my diet, but still no sugar...

That will have to wait until next week now :) x


----------



## helloeveryone

Just checked out the whole 30 diet.
I think that one is for me, I wouldn't be able to avoid all them foods.
I am really struggling some days to stay on my diet, I am buying chocolates and donuts and cakes for my children, so they are always on the side.

I am pleased that I have been able to not eat bad things soo far....
My next weigh in is 21st January, hoping to of lost 1 to 2 pounds......


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello hello (to the tune of the Beatles lol). 

My baby is finally here so I guess I had better start sugar free properly soon. But it's hard when being famed by a birthing centre lol so I guess I start Wednesday.

I know time is short when you're a mum but have you thought about making sugar free treats for your kiddies so if it's there and you're tempted then you know you're still eating well. When I do find the time (it's not always easy) I make ice cream from frozen bananas and frozen berries. Just take them out of the freezer, defrost for 15 ish minutes and put in blender. Or make sugar free chocolate. I know it can be expensive though especially if you're kids gnaw through them.


----------



## Shey

Everything you eat has some form of sugar in it. Best thing to do is to cut down on carbs and to drink plenty of water. Eat lean meats and veggies and fruits.


----------



## lucy_x

I can honestly say a no sugar diet is the easiest way to loose weight and that's from someone who is currently diagnosed with gestational diabetes and 36 weeks pregnant. Upon finding out I had GD I was switched to a low carb, high fat and high protein don't. Iv lost 7kg in 8 weeks and thats with continuing to grow a baby at a time when I should be gaining the most weight.

The diet involves no calorie counting and is fairly simple.
*Only eating unrefined or unprocessed foods. 
*Eating foods with less than 15g of carbs per 100g weight (that's total carbs not those that sugar)
*aiming to eat two servings of carbs with each meal - that would be about 30g
*bot eating low fat foods, fat is incredibly important and needed to counteract the effect sugar has on the body - try to eat high protein and fat with each carb serving and ofcourse a large serving of green vegetables
*remembering that all carbs turn to sugar, not just sweet things.


----------

